# How many Pokémon can you name?



## Murkrow (Nov 6, 2022)

Pokémon Quiz
					

Can you type all Pokémon? Or try naming all of one type/region. Includes Twitch-chat integration and toggle for input in Japanese, Korean, French and German.



					pkmnquiz.com
				




For the past week or two I've been challenging myself to name as many Pokémon as I can, and tried to name them in as close to Pokédex order as I could. I've reached the point where I don't think I'm going to improve any more - The total number I can name is around 790 with gens 1-6 being complete.

I've only played Moon and Shield through once each so it's not that much of a surprise that I'm not that strong on the latest two generations.


----------



## Trinket (Jan 1, 2023)

I got sniped by this for an hour and got up to 958/1008, including all of Gen 1-4.  I was missing:

 Tympole line, Unova fossils, Alomomola
 Litleo line, Hawlucha
 Comfey, Oranguru, Passimian, Pyukumuku, Dhelmise
(The first three were all in a row and I thought I was looking for a three-stage :C)

 Gossifleur line, Silicobra line, Sizzlipede line, Pincurchin, Snom line, Duraludon
 About a third of Paldea b/c they don't have proper icons for them so who knows lol


----------

